# Should I get a liquid sprayer or salt spreader



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

I new to plowing and don't own a salter yet. I need to purchase one this year and I have been reading a bunch of people are having a hard time finding salt. I was wondering if I built a liquid sprayer will it have the same effect or better effect on ice that salt does? I need some help comparing prices of material per sqft (salt vs liquid material), time to operate (salt vs liquid), amount spreader/sprayer costs (salt vs liquid), benefits of having either salt or liquid. I would also like to know if you have to find a place that sells the liquid or do you buy concentrated liquid and mix with water?
PS when I said salt above I mean salt or salt type chemical equivalent.
Thanks in advance for all the advice


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Scoot, you would want to definitely want to have a spreader for salt. Liquid are by no means a replacement for salt. They will greatly reduce the amount of salt used. But are not a total cure all for deicing. I had a guy looking to get a trailer of liquid the other day and that was all he was going to use. I think he may get the salt spreader as well. Lets hope... It's just another tool in your tool box. Liquids work great. We love them...Saved us a lot of salt during the ice storms last year..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with Bren. Buy the salter first and then buy the liquid setup, when you can.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yep or so im told


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we could go on and on about this subject but to sum it up for you......

you'll need a spreader, and next year maybe a sprayer

PJ


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone consider sodium acetates as an alternative to salt or calcium?


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I am also going all liquid this year.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

SuperBlade;577508 said:


> I think I am also going all liquid this year.


cant be done, liquids are only effective at certain times, with certain conditions, are not good for Ice , or as a post treatment


----------

